# Lenox Elite Programmable Thermostat X4147



## MichaelTracy (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a heatpump with auxiliary heat which was installed exactly five years ago. It has worked until last week. The problem was the thermostat seemed to "forget" where it was in the program, and would go to a circulate state with a small amount of heat and a slow fan speed. The problem is intermittant. Here are the things I have confirmed:
1. The batteries in the thermostat are new, there are 24 volts to the thermostat.
2. When the thermostat is working correctly, there is a faint click when the thermostat changes modes, it does not have to be mounted on the wall to make the sound.
3. When it is not working, it will change modes on the face, but there is not a click sound.
4. When it is not working the furnace can not be turned off from the thermostat.
5. I checked the EHC1 control board. The two green led's are indicating no problem with the board.
6. The thermostat indicator light W1 (an amber led) on the EHC1 board is on continously. I called Lennox and they told me this indicated that the auxiliary heat is on.
7. The filters are new.

I called Lennox for additional troubleshooting help, they don't provide any. I am competent with a multi-meter and can read a schematic. Before tracing this through I though that someone that has some experience with Lennox could tell me to do something like replace the thermostat (about $300 from the local guy....ouch) or replace the EHC1 Control Board on which he couldn't find a price....a bad sign...I live in a small town.

I would appreciate some trouble shooting help or being pointed toward where to find something beyond the installation instructions that came with the furnace and thermostat.

Thank you.
Thank you.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Lennox seems to give a 5 year warentee on thermostats.
Depending on when you notified them of the problem, and how " exact" that 5 years old statement is maybe they will send a replacement or repair it.


----------



## MichaelTracy (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks. The warranty was out on August 27, 2012. local guy isn't going to cut me any slack. I don't know where to contact Lennox to see if they will. I tried a lot of the customer service numbers and all I found out was that they do not offer any help or provide any information to a consumer, told me a number of times that they would not assume any liability incurred by advising a consumer to do anything other than call an authorized Lennox technician. I understand that position, but there has to be a guide somewhere that will tell me how to figure out if it is the thermostat, EHC1 board or something else. The last time a Lennox technician fixed a part on this unit under warranty the labor was around $350, he was on premise about 45 minutes. This is not warranty, I'll bet I am looking at over $700 with parts.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

A new thermostat- same part number- new - is priced at $165
Try search for item LNTH8320U1024 in google
Might not be worth the effort to attempt a repair.


----------

